# trip on lanier 4/24/15



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 25, 2015)

Met up with critter85 last night and had a nice trip lost 15 to 20 to pull offs but still had them laying in the floor of the boat.







[/URL][/IMG]











[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wthunter11 (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice mirror carps. My gang hadntonleve me for the muzzy do to my baby boy being born. But it was worth missing.


----------

